# Biggest trout ever on a fly



## Jarred (Nov 9, 2008)

I caught this little bugger on a caddis in a stream in the North Ga Mountains. I caught him and watched him swim away.


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Great pic!


----------



## luv2drum (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow.  And I thought the only one that I ever caught on a fly was small.  That one is almost half the size of mine.  But I think it is still just as fun as catching a big one.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 10, 2008)

Pellet Pig!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 10, 2008)

That is the funniest thing I have seen lately.


----------



## Corey (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone can catch a big fish but it takes a real 
fisherman to bring in that joker...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2008)

would somebody save me the trouble and tell me what kind of trout that is?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 12, 2008)

Stream born Rainbow.  We catch a lot of them up around Bucktown on the upper Tick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bitteroot said:


> Stream born Rainbow.  We catch a lot of them up around Bucktown on the upper Tick.



thanks, bitter!
 The patches on the side threw me off.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 18, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> thanks, bitter!
> The patches on the side threw me off.



Those patches are called Parr marks.  All trout have them when they are young and then loose them as they mature. If you catch a wild fish without them you know he's an older fish.


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 2, 2008)

Man, that's a Go-rilla!!!


----------



## UgaVII (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey man, it takes a real fisherman to catch trophy fish like that!!!!


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 6, 2009)

Neat pictures..


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Jan 6, 2009)

I bet your taxidermy bill was through the roof to get that mounted!


----------



## cardfan (Jan 11, 2009)

he'd been a shooter next year...oh wait, wrong forum....


----------



## Jubal (Jan 12, 2009)

hope you used a net.

i bet he came flyin when you set the hook.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jun 18, 2009)

ive also caught some of those in mountaintown creek


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats a HOSS!!!!!!!!!....great fish


----------



## Robk (Jun 20, 2009)

lot's of little browns like that size below buford dam.  Lot's of snits too.


----------



## TopWater94 (Jun 22, 2009)

that is awsome man! its good to know they are breeding and producing. Throw em' back and let em' grow. Great Pic !!


----------



## Tightliner (Jun 22, 2009)

UgaVII said:


> Hey man, it takes a real fisherman to catch trophy fish like that!!!!



Any time you can catch a wild brookie (second small trophy, Bitter is on the spot on the first one) like that, you can consider it a trophy . I've spent many miles of brush crashing just to make it to spots for fish like that. Mind sharing where you caught it ? Those are usually well guarded secrets ! 


Later.......................................


----------

